# Update on Miss Tennessee



## Frankie (May 12, 2009)

Misty has been here for a few weeks and I wanted to let you know she is doing great! She has a big trot for a little girl and is so very proud of herself, really is a show off. She loves to eat and has made Jazz her buddy. Rather funny as Misty is 29" and Jazz is 37. I think it is because they are both such girly-girls.

My farrier has looked at her and believes her feet will continue to improve. They are turned some but it stops her from nothing. I have put her on Safe and Sound and her coat looks better ever day, starting to even shine.

Thanks again to CMHR! You guys did so good!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update,i'm glad she's made a new friend




.


----------



## Connie P (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update Carolyn! Photos????? Would love to see her!


----------



## Gini (May 13, 2009)

Carolyn, I'm so happy she is settling in. Could you send pictures of this favorite little girl please...

Thanks for giving her a loving home.....


----------



## Frankie (May 13, 2009)

We have had so much rain lately,,,I feel like we live in a mud hole in the middle of the amazon!!!!!

I thought it was April showers?!?!

But will get some soon!

Not today,,,storms AGAIN! Some pretty bad.

They all are getting out, my camera doesn't do well in gloom.

Soon

I did post pictures on main forum when she got here, or Leeana did for me, on my post.


----------



## Gini (May 13, 2009)

Carolyn thank you and please thank Leena. She really is looking great!! I know you all have had so much rain lately it's unreal!! Here in AZ we are at 100 degrees and almost no humidity. Talk about dry that's us. Please send some of your rains we could sure use it!!!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (May 17, 2009)

*[SIZE=14pt]Oh Carolyn, it is great to hear that she is doing so well! Thanks for the update and I too would love to see some pics of her in her new forever home! Thanks again...Shannon[/SIZE]*


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 18, 2009)

I love reading the happy updates! Thank you for the good news!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (May 18, 2009)

That is really good to hear!





Daryl


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 21, 2009)

Awesome news!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 5, 2009)

Wanted to let you know Misty continues to do great!!!

She is now out with the rest of the girls and is loving it!!

She plays hard,,and holds her own with the other horses,, soaked hay cubes and applesauce is her all time favorite.

My Grandsons love to spend time with her and care for her. They now instruct me on her care!

Hope to get new pictures soon, need to replace my camera that was taken.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2009)

Great news! Her story is a good motivator for everyone. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Champ (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm so glad she's doing so well, I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Frankie (Jul 5, 2009)

Misty continues to do great!





She is in excellent health, gaining weight and full of energy.

She fits so well in with the other girls you would never know she is the new kid. She now has a good amount of pasture time and is loving it! Was concerned grass may contribute to her feet problem but it has not. After 2 weeks of grass I had her checked for any type of IR problems, but her numbers are perfect, so I no longer limit her. She gets full time with the rest of the girls. On a cool morning when they go out, each horse pops that tail up and runs a few laps to show off, Misty is right there with them and in most cases is in front,,,she cheats and only does half the circle, but she thinks she has still done something!

She is healthy, strong, a touch bullheaded, yeah a little rotten and I do believe happy as well!

We are all happy she found us!


----------



## Gini (Jul 5, 2009)

Carolyn, thank you for the update. We're so happy she found the perfect home with you and can now go out with the other girls!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 5, 2009)

YAY! So happy to hear this Carolyn. Can you take a few photos for us!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 12, 2009)

As you can see her feet are looking good and weight is no longer a problem!





I am actually just starting to cut her back on some things so she doesn't go overweight.

Pictures are tough, only have my phone and the second I bend down, she is in my lap!

I believe she is both happy with her stall mates here, and content.

http://mobth883.photobucket.com/albums/ac3...DAxNzcuanBn.jpg


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update,I love this little gal



. I'm so glad she never has to worry about food again. How old did they think she was,can't remember?


----------



## Frankie (Aug 5, 2009)

Most do believe Misty is close to 3 years old. She still plays like a yearling!

Misty just gets better every day! Her coat looks good, she shed nicely, and the best part, her eyes are now bright ALL the time!



. We are all happy campers!

I have backed her off some feed and supplements, she just didn't need them any more.

Her weight is great!

As soon as I replace my camera that was taken during vacation, I will get more updated pictures.


----------



## Champ (Aug 7, 2009)

When I clicked on the link it said the pictures have been removed or deleted.....


----------



## Frankie (Sep 2, 2009)

I need to get more pictures and will do that soon!!

Just a little update to let you know she gets better with each day!!

Every trim makes her feet improve, and my farrier just loves her, even if he does have to get really low to trim her. She no longer cares about anyone messing with her feet.

She does great with the other horses and even can boss one around,,,she sure is pleased with herself.






Weight, teeth, all good!

She's all good!!


----------



## Gini (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update Carolyn. I'm so happy she is doing so well with you all..

Gini


----------

